# Do you think Animal Crossing is an RPG?



## Jeremy (Aug 5, 2005)

What do you think?


----------



## Monkey09 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah, in a way.


----------



## picklewarrior098 (Aug 5, 2005)

not really.its more like a hobby


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, you play the role as somebody and it is a game. That's enough to make think of it as an RPG.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 11, 2005)

DSCUBER9000 said:
			
		

> Well, you play the role as somebody and it is a game. That's enough to make think of it as an RPG.


 He has a point.


----------



## GAMEQ (Aug 14, 2005)

yeah I think it is. "A Role you're Playing in the Game."

Wow. Look at the capitals in that message lol. ^^


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Aug 26, 2005)

kind of


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 26, 2005)

i voted for this a while ago, and forgot what i voted for, but it's not really an rpg, more of a sandbox game with some rpg elements.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 27, 2005)

No, AC is a simulation game.


----------



## Mino (Aug 28, 2005)

It's not, not in the traditional-video-game sense of the word.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 28, 2005)

There is a lot of confusion as to what an RPG is.  It's not if you only play a role.  You play a role in an adventure game, but it's not called an RPG.  An RPG is when you not only play a role, but there is also character development, like leveling up.


----------



## Mino (Sep 2, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> There is a lot of confusion as to what an RPG is.  It's not if you only play a role.  You play a role in an adventure game, but it's not called an RPG.  An RPG is when you not only play a role, but there is also character development, like leveling up.


 Yes, more or less.

In the traditional sense.


----------



## Dark_viscount (Sep 2, 2005)

According to Gamespot Animal crossing is an RPG.


----------



## Mino (Sep 2, 2005)

Dark_viscount said:
			
		

> According to Gamespot Animal crossing is an RPG.


 Well, that's just because they don't have a broad range of choices.  They probably only have about 10 genres in there.

Gamespot is kinda, uh, stupid.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Oct 3, 2005)

In some ways it can be and some ways it isn't.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 3, 2005)

I'd say it's more of a sandbox, but that doesn't have its own genre...yet.


----------



## Flummoxer (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah because it won Best RPG in one of those NP magazines.


----------



## YesManJr's_Cohort (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't think so.For me, an RPG is an adventure game, one where you journey to far away lands, with a goal.You venture with other people and level up.In Animal Crossing, you hardly have any of that.You do travel places sort of...but you don't really have a goal, except to live a good life and pay off your debts.But there's no levelling up or adventure.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't think that Animal Crossing is an RPG because there is no leveling-up.


----------



## helmsdeep (Oct 16, 2005)

No, it's not an RPG.  It's a simulation game.  And that's a fact.


----------



## big (Oct 21, 2005)

a second life.so no.


----------



## Bromley (Oct 22, 2005)

yeah in a way


----------



## MGMT (Oct 23, 2005)

no way


----------



## Spirit (Oct 24, 2005)

I really don't know.  This is an interesting question here...      
I chose 'Yes' because I can buy it being an RPG.    
^_^


----------



## DSFAN121 (Oct 24, 2005)

Not really... :\


----------



## ƒish (Oct 24, 2005)

people dont exactly know what an RPG is, its not limited to a turnbased strategy game... Animal Crossing fits, just think of the name, do you play a role in the game, yes, you play the role of a person who just moved into a town... simple game, simple RPG.


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 24, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes. It's very different than most RPGs though because there is no level-up.


----------



## Truffles (Dec 24, 2005)

sort of


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Apr 14, 2006)

AC is a very ------ attempt at a sim, nowhere near a RPG, RPG fans will know that this isnt a rpg and is def a crappy sim, I


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 14, 2006)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> AC is a very ------ aattempt at a sim, nowhere near a RPG, RPG fans will know that this isnt a rpg and is def a crappy sim, I


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 14, 2006)

Also pie, you're pretty young and there are a lot of people who are here and at other forums that like AC and are way older than you.  So maybe you should stop saying things about a game that you probably don't know much about.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Apr 14, 2006)

I dont know much about?  I play FF1-6  very frequently. Nes and Snes are my fav systems, im not much for the Commadore and atari because the game makers could not truly pack a good game in the systems because they couldnt handle it. yes I am a infrequent D&D player,  I also have played RP games inside a game, like in garrys mod there was a server called melonbrew and it was a rp that you didnt lvl up, I would usually own the gunshop. anywho im wandering off from my original topic. yes RP games do not always have to level up, this is completely true.  but this fits way way more in the catagory of Simulations.  Simulations are more about the lives of people and you help build up their little house.  this fits more under the catagory of Simulations, but yes to some extent it is some sort of role playing game.  

There is way more to me than you would care to know storm.  And yes I know theres older AC players, and thats grand I dont really give a crap.  most older people would be girls, because somehow simulation games are big hits among girls but yes some older men play it too. I am not saying the game is for 3 year olds, im saying that they made it so 3 year old would find it appealing and so would older people.  

but basics are.  Role Playing games have a storyline, a storyline that you follow, animal crossing does not, that is because it is a simulation game and if you take the literal meaning of a role playing game it would be one who plays a roll of someone, wow every game is now a rpg,  but it has much more meaning than that, so yes if you are someone who takes everything literally, so if i said hold on, they would grab hold to the ground, if your that type of person than yes this is a rpg, but if your anyone else than no it is not.

I am not saying that the game is only for kids, I am saying that it is not a rpg. its that simlpe


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 14, 2006)

Erm... I was saying you don't know much about AC, not RPGs.

Anyways, "Role Playing games have a storyline, a storyline that you follow", yes AC actually does have a storyline.  In simulations you do whatever you want.  But in AC there are specific things you can complete.  Many people consider beating the game after finishing your debt.  There are also some other goals that don't really matter.  If it was 100% sim, (it would be borring) there would be like no debt to Nook, Redd, all the other characters, etc...


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 14, 2006)

And you're right, you can't really call it an RPG, but the same goes for sim.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Apr 14, 2006)

eh i forgot about those little minigame things, but those are still part of simulation, it could fit into like mini game catagory, but "bumpkin: could you fetch my my toilet paper, i seem to have left it in bimpkin's house" is not a storyline.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 14, 2006)

Storm, it is a fact that RPGs not only have a controllable character, but a leveling up system.


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm going to have to go along with Bul and say simulation. I find it fits most.


----------



## Knightshot (Jun 23, 2006)

y would it be rpg. u don't gain levels and don't fight. duh. <_<


----------



## 16Twinkie (Jun 23, 2006)

:eh: I'd have to say that it's a little a both becuase it's like an adventure and life type thing but it also doesn't gain levels and such.  :eh:


----------



## sunate (Jun 24, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> What do you think?


 I do to


----------



## D_S (Jun 26, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> No, AC is a simulation game.


 it's true


----------



## Phantom Guardian Ash (Aug 11, 2006)

Very good question Storm.

Yes I consider it as in RPG.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 11, 2006)

No it is not. In an RPG you have a sperate screen like Pokemon for battles and such.


----------



## Shiny Star (Jan 16, 2010)

No, I don't think so.


----------



## Josh (Jan 16, 2010)

Shiny Star said:
			
		

> No, I don't think so.


Er, You do know this topic is 4 years old?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Shiny Star said:
			
		

> No, I don't think so.


B-

Wha-

*facepalm*


----------



## Vivi (Jan 16, 2010)

No way


----------



## Bogmire (Jan 16, 2010)

It's called a Life Simulator for a reason, because it's not an RPG.


----------



## easpa (Jan 16, 2010)

Hell, no!


----------



## SilverCyrus (Jan 16, 2010)

no,

its a life Simulation,

If you classify RPGs by if you play a role, than every single game would be an RPG.


----------



## Charles (Jan 16, 2010)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> no,
> 
> its a life Simulation,
> 
> If you classify RPGs by if you play a role, than every single game would be an RPG.


That's sort of what I was thinking.

Animal Crossing has more in common with the Sims than any RPG, I think.


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2010)

Shiny Star said:
			
		

> No, I don't think so.


Don't bump topics that are over 4 years old...


----------



## iVocaloid (Jan 16, 2010)

lolno


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 17, 2010)

Shiny Star said:
			
		

> No, I don't think so.


lol


----------



## Trundle (Jan 17, 2010)

Can it be considered an RPG? 
Some people would consider it an RPG. As you see on everywhere here.
It's more a fact than your opinion.
It is considered.
But I don't think it is.


----------



## fraiseberry (Mar 4, 2010)

i think it s behind a rpg and a simulation
when a neighbour ask you a dress or a fish it would be like a quest
you talk with others players and make trades with us

when you work for the fontain or to have a perfect village 
it would be like simulation


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 4, 2010)

fraiseberry said:
			
		

> i think it s behind a rpg and a simulation
> when a neighbour ask you a dress or a fish it would be like a quest
> you talk with others players and make trades with us
> 
> ...


Its not the best summary ever.

But its matter of opinion. Simply because 'RPG' is such a loose term now. Nearly 99% of games can technically fall into that catorgory.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Mar 4, 2010)

Tough one more like an open sandbox type game with a few rpg elements here and there,


----------



## Blue Cup (Mar 4, 2010)

It's about as much of an RPG as Zelda is.

It's a simulation game plain and simple.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd say it's just a sim...


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Mar 4, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> No, AC is a simulation game.


Yes AC is a simulation game, quite a few people refer to it as an RPG, but it isn't, It's probably the only Do Nothing All Day game in the world, not that it isn't fun, it is, but it's very casual and is nothing like an RPG.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 4, 2010)

Nah, it lacks the traditional elements of an RPG like fighting monsters, world exploration (well, you've got the city but that's about it XD), leveling up, etc.
I'd definitely stick it in the simulation category. It's such a cute game, though! c:


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 5, 2010)

If you call this an RPG simply because you play as a person, then every game is an RPG. It's a sim.


----------



## Turbo Tails (Mar 11, 2010)

Definitely a simulation.
When I play AC, I don't think Pokemon or Final Fantasy.


----------

